# Ecken eines Fotos abrunden Photoshop elements



## Sammy65 (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte die Ecken eines Fotos abrunden und das Ganze dann mit einem Wulst umrahmen, ich habe es schon mit weicher Kante ausprobiert, da wird der Rand aber nicht scharf. Ich bin noch am verzweifeln, da noch Anfänger.

Hat denn jemand eine Idee.


lg

Sammy


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Ziehe einen Pfad mit dem "abgerundeten Rechteck" und erstelle dann eine Vektormaske auf dem aktuellen Pfad. (wenn das mit Elements geht?)


----------



## Sammy65 (14. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ziehe einen Pfad mit dem "abgerundeten Rechteck" und erstelle dann eine Vektormaske auf dem aktuellen Pfad. (wenn das mit Elements geht?)



Hallo Ex1tus,

entschuldige wenn ich nerve, aber

1. wie ziehe ich einen Pfad 
 und 

2. Wie erstelle ich eine Vektormaske


----------



## janoc (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn du noch bis nach dem 17. damit Zeit hast dann gibt's von mir ein Videotutorial dafür ... *neindasistkeinewerbung*


----------



## hierbavida (14. Februar 2008)

schau mal in Videotutorial Pageflip abgerundete Ecke
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/297572-pageflip-abgerundete-ecken.html


----------



## Sammy65 (15. Februar 2008)

hierbavida hat gesagt.:


> schau mal in Videotutorial Pageflip abgerundete Ecke
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/297572-pageflip-abgerundete-ecken.html




Vielen Dank,

aber das war nicht das was ich meine, ich möchte an allen 4 Ecken eine Rundung haben.
Aber trotzdem das Video hat mir bei einem anderen Problem weitergeholfen, Danke


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Könntest du mal einen Screenshot machen, nachdem du das "abgerundete Rechteck" ausgewählt hast? Weil ich hab keine Ahnung wie das in Elements ausschaut .


----------



## Sammy65 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hier der Screenshot, wie gesagt, anstelle des blauen Inhaltes hätte ich gerne ein Foto.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Wähle diese Funktionen, zieh dein Rechteck und dann gehst du auf Ebene -> Vektormaske -> Aktueller Pfad. 


Wie gesagt, falls das bei elements geht....


----------



## hierbavida (15. Februar 2008)

dies ist noch einfacher.
- lege eine neue Ebene an
- mit Auswahlwerkzeugen die Form einer Ecke gestalten
- Verlaufswerkzeug, reflektierter Verlauf
- damit Ecke füllen li. + re. habe ich unterschiedlich angesetzt, sh. Miniatur)
- Ebene kopieren und drehen, dies wiederholen
- unter den Ecken-Ebenen das Foto platzieren


----------



## Wetterhex (16. Februar 2008)

Morgen zusammen,
ich bin die andere Hälfte von Sammy, ich bin die jenige die mehr mit Photoshop arbeitet.

@ hierbavida, nein so haben wir das leider nicht gemeint, nicht die Ecken sollen mit nem Bild verziert werden, sondern das Rechteck selbst.

Hier so meinen wir das, siehe Link!


----------



## janoc (16. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht klappt es ja so für euch







Ist zwar jetzt mit CS2 aber das müsste mit Elements auch so gehen.


----------



## Wetterhex (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem, denn diese Funktion die Du auf Bild 1 erklärt hast habe ich beim Photoshop Elements nicht!
Habe mal einen Screen mit angehängt.


Edit:
Bei mir sind die Ebenen dann untereinander, nicht so wie bei Dir nebeneinander? Spiel das dabei eine Rolle?


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Februar 2008)

Ja, das spielt eine Rolle, da janoc zunächst eine Ebenenmaske und dann eine Vektormaske erstellst - das ist in Elements meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich. Probieren wir es mal anders ... 

Ich sehe bei dir in der Werkzeugpalette das Abgerundetes-Rechteck-Werkzeug. Erstelle auf einer neuen Ebene ein abgerundetes Rechteck in deiner gewünschten Größe. Schiebe die Ebene mit dem Photo über die Rechteck-Ebene und drücke Strg+G ("Ebene" > "Mit darunter liegender Ebene gruppieren) - falls das in Elements funktioniert. 

Der Vorteil von dieser Methode ist, dass du mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug die Photoebene verschieben und somit nachträglich den Ausschnitt bestimmen kannst.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Wetterhex (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Philip,
oh dankeschön, so hat es geklappt, man bin ich jetzt froh  !

Das wahr eine schwere Geburt, nun raucht mein Kopf, das könnt Ihr mir glauben!


----------

